# Getting Crickets breading?



## Oneida (Jul 15, 2005)

any tricks to this that anyone knows of??


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2005)

I guess you want breeding info? Well I just take a dish that is a couple inches deep of substrate and place it in with all my crickets. Then a few days later I remove it and place it in a container under a heat lamp. I keep the substrate moist and a week later the little crickets emerge. Very easy.


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 15, 2005)

http://www.anapsid.org/crickets.html

I have stopped bothering with crickets, roaches are the way to go. but this is a good way to breed crickets if you really want to.


----------



## Oneida (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a natural Tarrium setup in a 10 gallion tank, Do i need say Moss over the dirt, or grass even??


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2005)

Just a dish of dirt or anything really will work for them to lay eggs.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 17, 2005)

> roaches are the way to go


I second that


----------

